# Shakira - 9x



## Raziel (27 Aug. 2006)

hier ein paar Shakira Bilder





 

 

 




 




[img=http://img143.imagevenue.com/loc350/th_42795_000605_122_350lo.jpg] [img=http://img22.imagevenue.com/loc520/th_42800_000631_122_520lo.jpg] [img=http://img130.imagevenue.com/loc473/th_42805_000632_122_473lo.jpg]
[img=http://img46.imagevenue.com/loc313/th_42809_000639_122_313lo.jpg]


----------



## rasputin31 (28 Aug. 2006)

wow... shakira hat schon mehr als eine schöne Stimme.....


----------



## RitterderKokosnuss15 (28 Aug. 2006)

jo geil die bilder!!!


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2010)

sehr nett


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Nov. 2010)

:thx: für Shakira


----------

